# 69 convertible top hardware



## inzanity (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello, I need some help tracking down a couple of bolts for the rear bow for a 69 GTO . Any help would be most appreciated. I understand that similar bolts may have been used on Oldsmobile.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wow

I have a car the same color ! 
oh wait ! that is my GTO in the 2nd picture

heres 2 correct bolts,, I took them off another complete mint top assembly I have stashed ,,,
if you dont find a pair ,,, 

I am Scott in Lacey 
with the Blue 69 Lemans convert on craigs list I am parting out 
you called me the other day and we discussed the pictures ,,,


----------



## inzanity (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks for your efforts Scott. The guy putting on my top says he has some that "should" work.
I'd would be happy to buy them from you. Let me know...you have my number.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine are off a complete clean top assembly I have stashed ,,,, if his dont work
let me know.... just trying to help out..... on hard to find parts....
I would need to replace them (find another pair) as I have the assembly advertised as complete ..
I think I know where a rusty pair are in a wrecking yard too


----------

